# Dual Attachment Pulley/Belt Upgrade



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just bought the Duel pulley mod for my 926001 from local dealer. Cost $55 and when I cost out the individual pieces, it totals about $150. Thank you Ariens.

Anyways - those that have done it, is there a noticeable improvement ? I figure it would help when I go with the Rubber Impeller Mod. 

FYI - The kit is Ariens # 72600700. Seemed like a no brainer...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 1027 which came stock with it, The 926 had some issues and they came out with the kit to fix the issue, I however had to cut the pulley off so instead if spending $45 for just the pulley I ordered the kit and can replace the old parts in mine, the 1027 and 926 are very similar and use the same pulley so it is good for me AND the 2 belts that come with it are a bonus. It does take a long time to get it though, from my understanding is when I order it they order the kit from Ariens so it takes a few weeks to come in but for the savings it was so worth the wait. I'm still debating on the auto turn kit they also make for these older machines.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I took a look at this kit to see what it was about. I'm confused. What is it for? Seems to be a complete replacement of parts. Why? Different pulley sizes?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It adds a second belt to the auger, Two side by side, There were a lot of complaints of some eating belts when hitting the snow bank so the second belt helps it keep turning and takes some of the load so one belt isn't taking it all.
here is a vid explaining it and the install


----------

